# I think smokey is sprayn :(



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

As some of you know... i have a cat house on my front porch. I keep a bowl of dry cat food inside the house for smokey and his friends. His friends consist of an all grey kitty(we call him/her blue's twin),a calico cat(who i call missy)and a black cat with white socks. ( i call him socks)..

So the other day i went to put the food inside the cat house. When i reached inside...i noticed that it smelled funny. So i took the roof and noticed there were pee stains on the inside..  so i scrubbed it down with hot water and soap. Then let it dry. 

Then this morning i put the food in the house and again i noticed that it smelled like cat pee. So low and behold there were pee stains on the inside of the cat house. Yuck!

So i scrubbed it down with hot water and soap.

Somebody is spraying the inside of the cat house. I dont know if its smokey or someone else. If it is smokey....why would he be doing this? Hes never done this before. ive had this house for a few years now and its never happend. So why all of a sudden is this happening?

I just hope it stops because im going away next month for 6 days and i dont want the pet sitter to be cleaning the cat house. 

Is there a way i can get smokey to stop spraying the inside of the house? Maybe i can take off the roof and see how that goes?


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Smokey isnt fixed. Hes a feral boy. Im not sure about the other two cats.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Get used to it. Since he's not fixed he's going to keep spraying to mark his territory.


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

True enough, until he is neutered, this behavior will keep going.

The good news is that you can probably contact a local shelter or an organisation that spays/neuters feral cats at low costs!

You can google search low cost spay/neuter clinics in your area.
They will also lend you a humane trap for your boy to be catched in and braught to their clinic. Just make sure you monitor the trap very good. 

When he gets inside, make sure he has food and water, and most importantly, cover the cage immediately with a blanket or towel, as this helps calm the cats, and avoids them hurting themselves if they want to trash around and try to escape. In the morning, it's off to the clinic for his neutering!

good luck!

sandyrivers


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would call around to the vets in the area and see what they charge, and tell them it's a feral cat. My vet only charges $40 to neuter a cat. Any cat. WELL worth it in my opinion.


----------

